# Projecto Meteorológico MeteoMontijo



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2009 às 18:21)

Bom, depois de muito trabalho,consegui construir um site, dedicado aos MeteoLoucos e também para ficarem informados aos alertas e previsões.
Aqui ficam as imagens:










Aqui fica o link:
http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/


----------



## trepkos (16 Out 2009 às 18:43)

Parece ser um projecto interessante, força com isso.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2009 às 18:56)

O Site está muito porreiro  força nisso andres!


----------



## HotSpot (16 Out 2009 às 19:05)

Excelente 

Só falta mesmo uma Estação Automática a "debitar" dados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2009 às 22:13)

Parabéns pela iniciativa !

Força para o projecto.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Out 2009 às 22:17)

Muito Obrigado a todos...


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Out 2009 às 22:19)

Parabéns o site está fantástico.
Está tão bom que decidi fazer também um site desse tipo, visto ser gratuito.
O meu site esta ainda em construção mas deixo o link para quem quiser ir dando uma vista de olhos, já lá coloquei algumas coisas.
http://faro-meteo.webnode.com/?aw=1


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Dá gosto ver a malta nova motivada com projectos deste tipo! Parabéns a todos.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Boa iniciativa andres


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Out 2009 às 09:34)

PS: Alguma coisa que tenham a dizer para acrescentar no site digam, são sempre bem-vindos


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Out 2009 às 09:41)

|Ciclone| Como conseguiste meter os satélites actualizados hora a hora no teu site?


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 11:11)

andres, gostei muito da forma simples, directa e por isso funcional do teu site.

Mesmo para quem o visite pela 1ª vez, dificilmente se perde porque está tudo *Here and now*! Os meus parabéns e dá-lhe gás!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2009 às 12:31)

Parabéns, projecto interessante, agora é uma questão de ir aprofundando o assunto e ser rigoroso na informação


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Out 2009 às 13:16)

andres disse:


> |Ciclone| COMO CONSEGUISTE METER OS SATELITES ACTUALIZADOS HORA A HORA NO TEU SITE?



Tens que copiar o HTML da animação. Se não conseguires diz que eu te mando.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Out 2009 às 13:38)

Obrigado ciclone já consegui!


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Out 2009 às 15:50)

O meu site já vai com 215 visitas


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 18:45)

andres disse:


> O meu site já vai com 215 visitas



Com a minha visita nos póximos 10min, já vão ser 216!


----------



## lsalvador (17 Out 2009 às 19:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Excelente
> 
> Só falta mesmo uma Estação Automática a "debitar" dados



A estação automática ja existe :assobio: só falta ficar online.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2009 às 20:51)

Site com novo visual....e 247 visitas


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2009 às 15:52)

Site com 365 visitas...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2009 às 17:42)

Abertura do MeteoMontijo(Novo Visual) pelas 20:00 desta noite...apareça


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Nov 2009 às 20:27)

Visual bastante apelativo, e é de destacar algumas novas funcionalidades do site !


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

Ninguem comenta esta parte do meteomontijo...
Até parece que ninguém gostou


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2010 às 19:09)

Site com novo visual e com novas funcionalidades... 
http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/
Postem a vossa opinião

P.S: Site com 901 visitas desde a abertura


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2010 às 20:07)

Venho apresentar o novo site de meteorologia de Vendas Novas...Os administradores do site são o andres e Brunomc!     
http://meteovendasnovas.webnode.com.pt/

Em relação ao MeteoMontijo, passou agora a ter dois administradores, andres e Brunomc.


----------



## Elmamado (20 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Bem apesar de ser de Alcochete já posso ficar com uma ideia 

Também gostava de começar neste mundo da meteorologia.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mar 2010 às 18:16)

Venho apresentar o novo visual (e definitivo) do meteomontijo.
Gostava de agradecer também ao JFPT, porque sem ele não seria possivel ter este novo tema e as novas funcionalidades do site.
Muito obrigado
-----------------------------------------

E voçês que acham? Acham que está a andar bem? Que acham do novo visual?
Obrigado


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mar 2010 às 18:19)

Estamos cá é p'ra ajudar

O site agora ficou mais leve a meu ver, continua com o bom trabalho!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2010 às 10:39)

Depois de algum trabalho, aqui fica o promo do MeteoMontijo.


Espero que gostem


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Sempre é verdade! 

Andam meteoloucos à solta por aqui e não tarda em qualquer lugar em busca de um lugar ao sol, ou talvez não..., desta vez foi encontrado na área do Montijo inserida numa zona tantas vezes preferida pela instabilidade e os exemplos estão contidos nas imagens!


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

andres disse:


> Depois de algum trabalho, aqui fica o promo do MeteoMontijo.
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Espero que gostem



Se nos 0m47s for a vertente norte da Serra da Arrábida, é interessante porque se assemelha mesmo à vista que eu tenho quando fico na Aldeia da Piedade, apenas com a diferença que pareço ter uma vista mais próxima da Serra (  provavelmente por estar mais próximo).


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2010 às 20:50)

belem disse:


> Se nos 0m47s for a vertente norte da Serra da Arrábida, é interessante porque se assemelha mesmo à vista que eu tenho quando fico na Aldeia da Piedade, apenas com a diferença que pareço ter uma vista mais próxima da Serra (  provavelmente por estar mais próximo).




Como adivinhaste? 
Sim, é a vertente norte da Serra da Arrábida


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2010 às 21:12)

andres disse:


> Como adivinhaste?
> Sim, é a vertente norte da Serra da Arrábida



É porque já conheço e até estou familiarizado com os dias em que fica um capacete de nuvens no cimo da Serra!
É uma zona muito interessante a nível meteorológico ( e a outros níveis também evidentemente), porque acontecem fenómenos locais que parecem impossíveis a quem a desconhece ( tais como relâmpagos, nevoeiros repentinos,  tornados, diferenças enormes de temperatura entre locais relativamente próximos, assim como de intensidade de vento, zonas com precipitações ocultas,etc,etc...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Continua com o bom trabalho que estás a fazer


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2010 às 15:55)

Obrigado a todos, de novo


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2010 às 22:14)

Está muito bom, andres.

Este é meu.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mai 2010 às 18:27)

MeteoMontijo com novas páginas !
Poderá consultá-las, bastando carregar nos seguintes títulos:


*Nova Estação Meteorológica LaCrosse *

*Conselhos meteorológicos *

*StormChasing -* Ainda em Construção...


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Ago 2010 às 17:54)

Disponivel no site MeteoMontijo a programação das Festas em Honra da Nossa Senhora da Atalaia :

http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2010 às 13:17)

Fez no dia 03 de Setembro de 2010, faz 2 anos que o MeteoMontijo existe.
Cerca de 600 visitantes por mês, o MeteoMontijo tem tido recorde de Visitas.
Obrigado a todos !


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2010 às 21:14)

*SAMP -  Brevemente ...*​
*( Sistema de Ajuda de Medidas de Prevenção )​*
*Data Provisória para Abertura da Página : 01 de Outubro devido ao inicio da época das Chuvas .



----------------------------------



SAMP será uma página onde poderá consultar os alertas e medidas de prevenção para o Evento meteorológico previsivelmente Severo.

Apenas serão dados os Alertas para o Distrito de Setúbal.

Alertas esses, feitos pelo Administrador do Site "MeteoMontijo".​*


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

*MeteoMontijo* agora com um tema agora mais formal e de inverno.
Alguma sugestão ou reclamação, ou mesmo comentário, digam-no á vontade


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2011 às 13:11)

Fazendo um resumo destes 3 anos que vai fazer este ano, o MeteoMontijo.

2009 foi um ano já com bastante visitas, rondando as 1000.

2010 teve na ordem dos 10 000.

Um muito obrigado


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2011 às 12:13)

O MeteoMonijo tem recebido milhares de visitas, desde Franceses, Britãnicos, checos, suiços, brasileiros, entre muitos outros.

Portugal e Brasil, paises onde o MeteoMontijo é mais visitado.

Fico grato por tal


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2011 às 12:24)

andres disse:


> O MeteoMonijo tem recebido *milhares de visitas*





Como consegues isso??? Mostra la os numeros SFF.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2011 às 12:35)

lsalvador disse:


> andres disse:
> 
> 
> > O MeteoMonijo tem recebido *milhares de visitas*
> ...



Sim senhor 

O Webnode tem mesmo uma estatistica geral para ver:







Agora esta imagem mostra nos ultimos dois meses ( Janeiro e Fevereiro, que ainda não acabou). 1.000 visitantes por cada dois meses. 

2010 foi um ano com ligeiramente mais visitas.






A Imagem mostra 498 visitas em Janeiro, Feveireiro está um pouco mais abaixo por o mes ainda não ter acabado.



Já agora, o que são Hits ?


----------



## ACalado (28 Fev 2011 às 00:42)

andres disse:


> Sim senhor
> 
> O Webnode tem mesmo uma estatistica geral para ver:
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mai 2011 às 20:30)

O Logo está fixe. Devias mudar para "HouseStormChasing" 

Desculpa, não resisti.


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

HotSpot disse:


> O Logo está fixe. Devias mudar para "HouseStormChasing"
> 
> Desculpa, não resisti.



Já agora  aproveito a boleia do teu comentário descontraído 

Posso ser picuinhas, mas gosto de ver as coisas tratadas pelos seus respectivos nomes...

O termo storm chasing tem sido vítima de alguma adulteração aqui pelo nosso meio. É certo que tanto o storm chasing como as fotografias caseiras são importantes e é sempre um gosto ver qualquer reportagem de um evento severo, quer seja filmada em casa, quer "on the road".

Mas de facto "Storm chasing" é o acto de caçar tempestades... Esperar por elas é o chamado "lucky chasing"


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 20:39)

Claro, têm razão ...

Mas eu saí de casa para a caçar, há é algumas fotos que são em casa sim.. 

Mas já agora,, que meto então no site ?


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2011 às 12:02)

Depois da estação chegar gostava de criar um site para a estação, dados etc..

Dão-me exemplos de sites ?


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> Depois da estação chegar gostava de criar um site para a estação, dados etc..
> 
> Dão-me exemplos de sites ?



Fala com malta entendida, mas não precisas criar outro site. "Inscreves" a estação no wunderground ou no meteored, e pões a aplicação widget que eles oferecm no teu site.

Boa sorte com tudo!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2011 às 12:19)

Brevemente nova localização e dados 24h ligados online.

Obrigado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2012 às 08:00)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> O MeteoMontijo tem agora novo site:
> 
> http://meteomontijo.weebly.com/index.html



Bom trabalho AndréFrade


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Abr 2012 às 16:40)

Protege o emissor, com esse RS não vais muito longe


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2012 às 20:52)

Facebook MeteoMontijo: *https://www.facebook.com/MeteoMontijoPT*

Site: *http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/*


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Out 2012 às 21:12)

Não tenho facebook....mas gostei de ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2012 às 19:01)

Facebook MeteoMontijo: https://www.facebook.com/MeteoMontijoPT

Visite já


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2012 às 13:18)

Página no Facebook do MeteoMontijo cresce de dia para dia. Quase 5.000 pessoas alcançadas, junte-se a nós !

https://www.facebook.com/MeteoMontijoPT


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2013 às 12:58)

Boas. Precisa de conselhos e dicas para a compra de uma nova estação até ao início do próximo mês. Os valores podem ir até 150 euros.

Obrigado.


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2013 às 13:23)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boas. Precisa de conselhos e dicas para a compra de uma nova estação até ao início do próximo mês. Os valores podem ir até 150 euros.
> 
> Obrigado.



Eu apostaria novamente numa PCE, mas só se fizeres um bom RS...


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Abr 2013 às 10:06)

Geiras disse:


> Eu apostaria novamente numa PCE, mas só se fizeres um bom RS...



Até esses valores, eu tambem recomendo, mas sou suspeito


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jul 2013 às 14:58)

Pequena mudança no Url do facebook MeteoMontijo para https://www.facebook.com/MeteoMontijoPT.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Set 2013 às 17:35)

Facebook do MeteoMontijo nos 4 mil seguidores. Muito obrigado a todos, especialmente a vocês do MeteoPT, onde foi aqui que tudo começou


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Fev 2014 às 20:14)

*Entrevista ao meteorologista Luís Henrique Serrano - Brevemente.*

Estará disponível no site e na página do facebook.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mar 2014 às 11:51)

Entrevista ao meteorologista Luís Henrique Serrano já disponível.

http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/entrevista-a-meteorologista/


----------



## Thomar (16 Mar 2014 às 14:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Entrevista ao meteorologista Luís Henrique Serrano já disponível.
> 
> http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/entrevista-a-meteorologista/



Muito boa entrevista! 
Muitos parabéns pela iniciativa!


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2014 às 08:23)

Está tudo muito bem até ao ponto que se aproveitam do que os outros fazem e copiam à descarada o que se faz por ai. A  imagem dos dados actuais que meteste no facebook é do site meteocovilha como sabes  e tem uma empresa por de trás que gere a Estância ,  ao menos se a quisesses utilizar referias a sua fonte. Isto chama-se aproveitamento e mediatismo puro e duro para teres uns gostos na página. Tenho dito


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2015 às 20:31)

Amanhã à tarde, entre as 17h e as 18h, estarei em directo na rádio Popular FM numa entrevista exclusiva sobre o meu projecto de meteorologia e sobre a minha rubrica que, se tudo correr previsto, estreia na próxima semana em directo.

Estarei convosco diariamente na apresentação do estado do tempo, todas as manhãs (Popular FM na posição 90.9). A rádio abrange a margem sul do tejo e a região de Lisboa, no entanto poderão ouvir online no site oficial da rádio.

Mais novidades brevemente.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mai 2015 às 17:44)

Novo site do MeteoMontijo - http://www.meteomontijo.pt/

Em breve com a estação (com RS) a debitar dados online


----------

